# Forming a group of new immigrants to adelaide, south australia



## SSAODNHAALNI (May 15, 2014)

Friends lets unite in Adelaide.... All new immigrants to Adelaide lets connect. We may be able to help each other.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI (May 15, 2014)

Finding a house in Adelaide can take more than a week. Its an elaborate procedure...


----------



## zed_260 (Jul 8, 2014)

HI, 

When your planning to move to adelaide


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI (May 15, 2014)

zed_260 said:


> HI,
> 
> When your planning to move to adelaide



We already visited to validate the Visa. We are moving for good in September.
Do message me in private messages if you want to get acquainted with our family.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Can someone say how the job prospects look in Adelaide? I am just going to lodge my application - so any insights are welcome. Applying in ICT Trainer - anyone in this category?

Thanks.


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I received my EOI invitation (State sponsorship SA) on 17thOct. How much time it will take for visa grand on visa lodging.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Friends lets unite in Adelaide.... All new immigrants to Adelaide lets connect. We may be able to help each other.


I'm moving to Adelaide this December. Can you let me know where I can find a good shared accommodation initially?


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> I'm moving to Adelaide this December. Can you let me know where I can find a good shared accommodation initially?


For Shared accommodation you can look at https://flatmates.com.au/

for temporary accommodation - Flipkey or air bnb are helpful (booking.com and venere as well are helpful)

For Renting you can check out http://www.domain.com.au/home?mode=rent or Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au


----------



## viksahuja (Oct 22, 2014)

I am planning to travel in January-15. Please advice for: 

- Airlines 
- Will it be good if I book my shared accommodation from India?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> For Shared accommodation you can look at https://flatmates.com.au/
> 
> for temporary accommodation - Flipkey or air bnb are helpful (booking.com and venere as well are helpful)
> 
> For Renting you can check out http://www.domain.com.au/home?mode=rent or Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au


Thanks Ash!


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am moving with family on Jan 31st, 2015.

Any help on the following would be highly appreciable -

1. Temporary Accomodation 
2. How long can it take to get a house on rent, we are looking for Linden Park area
3. Best mobile plan
4. What basic stuff should we carry, someone mentioned to get cooker and kadhai as that's not available there
5. Any help on job search as in job consultants list in Adelaide if anyone has made already

Anything else?

Regards,
Khalid


----------



## vikas634 (Sep 28, 2014)

I am planning to move in march 2015 last week. Any idea about the rentals there.my family will came in the month of April 2015


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

vikas634 said:


> I am planning to move in march 2015 last week. Any idea about the rentals there.my family will came in the month of April 2015


Hi Vikas just go through the earlier posts, you will find many links to get rentals. They are the best sites available. Best wishes


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Casual jobs are aplenty.... Plz check seek.com........ indeed.com..for jobs in your fields......ICT or IT jobs are tough to come by......but all depends upon luck and networking of an individual..... You need to be patient and jump upon every opportunity as it comes and believe me.......networking would fine tune you for jobs and interview. So meet as many consultants and professional for your 1st breakthrough.....


----------



## roni chap (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving to adelaide in 1st week of august.I will be going to one of my family friend for a week and then move on.If you couls hare your number on my email address then we can figure out something
email id:[email protected]


----------



## alok.ibshyd (Dec 10, 2014)

Kudos to Founder "SSAODNHAALNI" for forming such a group. I would also like to be a part of this group as I have applied for SS to South Australia on 6th July 2015 and eagerly awaiting invite.
Cheers


----------



## roni chap (Jul 9, 2014)

I m moving to Adelaide in first week of August.


Roni


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Friends lets unite in Adelaide.... All new immigrants to Adelaide lets connect. We may be able to help each other.


Hello Friend,

I guess you have moved to adelaide and I'm planning to move this August 15. Could you please tell me how difficult is to get job and accommodation irrespective of any industry?


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone say how the job prospects look in Adelaide? I am just going to lodge my application - so any insights are welcome. Applying in ICT Trainer - anyone in this category?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Ind

Mine also same occupation ICT trainer I guess you have moved to adelaide by now and I'm planning to move this August 15. Could you please tell me how difficult is to get job and accommodation irrespective of any industry?


----------



## ashu1981 (May 27, 2014)

*Hi*



roni chap said:


> I m moving to Adelaide in first week of August.
> 
> 
> Roni


Hi Roni
have you moved already? I am also planning to move next month.


----------

